# Seems ive tried everything but my wife doesnt seem to be into me sexually anymore



## newb (Mar 24, 2010)

Ive been married for 3 years now and weve had our ups and downs but things are good now but our sex life. My wife in the beggining couldnt have been more affectionate with me now i have to ask to get a kiss and when she does kiss me its like a bird peck. Then if i wanna make love to her its i'm tired or i dont feel well. Then when she does decide to make love to me its when i complain and it seems she just does it just to not argue and that bothers me. Ive talked ive told her how i feel and its the I'm sorry im gonna change routine and then after a few days its back to the way it was. I feel like i'm the woman and shes the man in the marriage i'm crying out for affection and shes just ignoring my needs what can i do


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

What changed from her being affectionate to now not being affectionate? Are you still romancing her the same as you did before? Does she have underlying resentments that she doesn't feel as close to you? Get to the bottom of what is going on, including a check up for her if it's the matter of a low sex drive.


----------



## newb (Mar 24, 2010)

I dont know what made her less affectionate. I do everything i can to make sure shes happy. as for i check up where do u go for something like that


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

how old are you

how often do you have sex



newb said:


> I dont know what made her less affectionate. I do everything i can to make sure shes happy. as for i check up where do u go for something like that


----------



## kiwigirl (Mar 29, 2010)

thats prob how my husband feels  i love my husband but im not attracted to him anymore and i avoid as much physical contact as i can. i dont knw wot to do anymore


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

KG,
How long have you been married? What caused you to lose desire?



kiwigirl said:


> thats prob how my husband feels  i love my husband but im not attracted to him anymore and i avoid as much physical contact as i can. i dont knw wot to do anymore


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you should be very up front with her and tell her you need sex and want sex from only her. This is enough reason to ask her to go to counselling if it is not resolved. Stop begging, start telling her exactly how it makes you feel. Take charge. A sexless marriage is not a healthy marriage in my opinion.


----------

